# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Të shkruajmë shqip

## edspace

Si moderator i forumit ju kujtoj dhe njëherë të shkruani shqip dhe të zbatoni rregullat e drejtshkrimit.

Rregulli më i domosdoshëm është të shkruani në gjuhën shqipe. Gjuha e huaj lejohet vetëm për termat e informatikës të cilat nuk i dini në shqip. Për t'u njohur me përkthimet shqip të termave të informatikës, lexoni temën Fjalori i Informatikës. Më poshtë mund të gjeni përkthimin në shqip të disa prej fjalëve më të përdorura të kompjuterit në gjuhën angleze.

Një rregull tjetër elementar është të shprehni mendimet tuaja në fjali e paragrafe. Fjalitë fillojnë me shkronjë të madhe e mbarojnë me pikë. Fjalitë që trajtojnë një argument ose pikë shkruhen së bashku për të formuar një paragraf.

Qëllimi i rregullave të mësipërme është që forumi të mos jetë thjesht një pikë takimi për të humbur kohën, por të ofrojë një ambient shkollor ku të gjithë së bashku të mësojmë më shumë rreth informatikës.


Disa nga termat më të përdorur të kompjuterit:




```
Anglisht	Shqip
-----------------------------
Computer	Kompjuter
Monitor		Ekran, Monitor
Keyboard	Tastierë
Key		Tast (i tastierës)	
Mouse		Mi, Tregues
Speaker		Altoparlant
Camera		Kamerë
Scanner		Skaner
Printer		Printer
Headphones	Kufje
Microphone	Mikrofon

Case		Kasë
Hardware	Pajisje, Harduer
Motherboard	Karta/Pllaka mëmë/amë
Processor	Procesor
Memory		Kujtesë, Memorje
Graphic Card	Karta Grafike
Sound Card	Karta e Zërit
Network Card	Karta e Rrjetit
CD Recorder	CD Regjistrues
CD Rewritable	CD Rishkrues
Drive		Njësi
Power Supply	Ushqyesi i rrymës
Cable		Kabllo
Jumper		Këllëf, Kapuç, Xhamper
Ribbon		Fasho, Shirit
Slot		Fole
Master		Master, Pronar, Kryesor
Slave		Skllav

Disc		Disk, Disketë
Floppy Disc	Disketë Flopi
Hard Disc	Disk i Ngurtë, Hard Disk
USB Disc	Disketë USB

Desktop		Tryezë
Icon		Ikonë
Shortcut	Shkurtore
Folder		Dosje
File		Skedar
Image		Imazh
Archive		Arkiv, Pako
Window		Dritare
Menu		Meny
Toolbar		Shirit Veglash
Taskbar		Shirit Detyrash
Button		Buton
Frame		Kornizë
Field		Fushë
Textbox		Kuti Teksti
Message Box 	Kuti Mesazhi
Label		Etiketë
Tab, Table	Tabelë
Row		Rresht
Column		Kolonë
Option		Opsion, Zgjedhje
Property	Veti
Advanced	Përparuar
Logo		Stemë, Stampë, Pullë

Operating System	Sistem Operativ
Software		Softuer
Service			Shërbim
Program			Program
Application		Aplikacion
Device			Pajisje
Driver			Drejtues 
Browser			Shfletues
Compiler		Përpilues, Kompajler

Microsoft Windows	Microsoft Windows
My Computer		Kompjuteri im
My Documents		Dokumentet e mia
Control Panel		Paneli i Kontrollit
Device Manager		Menaxheri i Pajisjeve
Network Connections	Lidhjet e Rrjetit
Event Viewer		Paraqitësi i Ngjarjeve
Recycle Bin		Shporta e Riciklimit
Start Button		Butoni i Nisjes, Start

Click		Klikoj, Shtyp
Start		Nis, Filloj
Restart		Rinis
Shutdown	Shuaj, Fik
Connect		Lidh
Disconnect	Shkëput, Çlidh
Update		Azhurnoj
Open		Hap
Close		Mbyll
Exit		Dal	
Edit		Redaktoj
Copy		Kopjoj
Paste		Ngjit
Save		Ruaj
Delete		Fshij
Rename		Riemërtoj
Find		Gjej, Kërkoj
Search		Kërkoj
Move		Zhvendos
OK		Në Rregull, Pranoj
Cancel		Anuloj
Apply		Aplikoj, Zbatoj
Enable		Aftësoj, Aktivizoj
Disable		Paaftësoj
Download	Shkarkoj
Upload		Ngarkoj
Send		Dërgoj
Receive		Marr
Broadcast	Transmetoj
Transfer	Transferoj
Zip		Paketoj, Ngjesh
Unzip		Shpaketoj
Extract		Ekstraktoj
Compress	Ngjesh, Kompresoj
Package		Paketoj
Drag		Tërheq, Zvarrit
Drag & Drop	Tërheq e Lëshoj
Show		Paraqes
Display		Afishoj
Add		Shtoj
Remove		Heq
Install		Instaloj
Uninstall	Çinstaloj
Record		Regjistroj
Burn		Djeg
Stop		Ndaloj
Play		Luaj
Pause		Pushoj, Bëj Pauzë
Refresh		Freskoj
Repair		Riparoj
Recover		Rikuperoj, Rigjej
Defragment	Defragmentoj, Sistemoj
Share		Ndaj
Format		Formatoj
Partition	Copëtoj, Ndaj
Back up		Rezervoj
Clone		Klonoj
Log		Shënoj (në ditar)

Network		Rrjet
Connection	Lidhje
Local		Lokale (lidhje lokale)
Remote		Në largësi
Gateway		Portëkalim
Firewall	Mur Mbrojtës
Wireless	Pa tela
Crossover	Kryqëzuar
Hub		Shpërndarës, Hab
Switch		Çelës, Suiç
Router		Ndërlidhës, Rauter, Rutër
Packet		Paketë
Frame		Zarf, Skelë

Database	Databazë, Bazë të Dhënash
Input		Të dhënat
Output		Të dalat, Rezultatet
Code		Kodi
Compile		Përpiloj
Data Structure	Strukturë të Dhënash
Array		Matricë
Tree		Pemë
Linked List	Listë Zinxhir
Algorithm	Algoritëm
Encrypt		Shifroj
Decrypt		Deshifroj
Binary		Dyjor, Binar
Decimal		Dhjetor
Instruction	Instruksion
Loop		Unazë, Cikël

Resolution	Rezolucion
Pixel		Pikëz
Dimension	Përmasë, Dimension
Width		Gjerësi
Length		Gjatësi
Height		Lartësi
Brush		Furçë, Penel

Username	Emër (Përdoruesi), Përdorues
Password	Fjalëkalim
Login		Hyj, Identifikohem
Serial Number	Numër Regjistrimi
Patch		Arnë
```

----------

